# 2003 ford focus engine acts like its starving for fuel



## bobo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

hi,
i have a 2003 ford focus wagon se. when driving along, sometimes the engine will die down, and then pickup, then run ok. does it quite often now. the car has 120,000 miles on it, and has never had anything replaced on the engine except for spark plugs and a thermostat housing. im thinking maybe the fuel filter needs to be changed, and if that doesnt cure it, maybe the injectors need cleaning, or maybe the fuel pump is on its way out. any ideas? i dont think its electrical/electronic, but it could be...bob


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think you nailed it with the fuel filter. That's where I would start.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Do all the recommended maintenance listed in a Haynes service manual (auto parts store) or factory service manual set (order from helminc.com), and you will find that your vehicle runs much better!


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

bobo60 said:


> hi,
> i have a 2003 ford focus wagon se. when driving along, sometimes the engine will die down, and then pickup, then run ok. does it quite often now. the car has 120,000 miles on it, and has never had anything replaced on the engine except for spark plugs and a thermostat housing. im thinking maybe the fuel filter needs to be changed, and if that doesnt cure it, maybe the injectors need cleaning, or maybe the fuel pump is on its way out. any ideas? i dont think its electrical/electronic, but it could be...bob


take it to a shop that u can trust. always start with the computer. have it scanned for codes. don't bother with anything else untill u scan that computer.what you get might surprise you.
i won't mention it now cause if i tell you after you won't be mad at me


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

My 2004 SVT had similar mileage and symptoms, and I went through the things you listed but the problem remained: fuel filter, cleaned injectors, replaced fuel pump. Also replaced coil, plugs and plug wires.

The real problem, as it turned out, was with the ignition coil primary wire. (i.e. where the wire harness connects to the ignition coil).

This is apparently a common problem due to an undersized wire that develops a fatigue break. There's a Dorman replacement part with heavier gage wire that you splice into the wire harness to replace it. Check that first.

Computer codes won't tell you this problem. On-board diagnostics don't really cover all issues that actually affect a car's driveability... Case in point, 2012 Silverado stopped running. Problem was somebody put water in the gas tank. Computer indicated no problem found. When I had the Focus problem, the only code was related to the fuel pump (because I pulled the fuse to depressurize the system when changing the fuel pump.)


----------

